# Bikefest in Rock Hill, SC on May 12



## DonChristie (Mar 9, 2018)

The city of Rock Hill has asked Hurricane Coaster to show our Vintage bicycles at their 1st annual Bikefest on Saturday, May 12 at the world famous BMX supercross track! Rock hill is serious about Bicycles and has spent Millions of dollars on their beautiful Bicycle complex complete with BMX, Velodrome and Crit tracks! You should see this place! The Bikefest is a celebration of the Bicycle!

We are asking any and all people who would like to show off their vintage bikes to bring them out for this show! It is from 11am to 5 pm. You can bring your bike for an hour or stay all day. Details for this event are forthcoming.
http://www.cityofrockhill.com/depar...-l-outdoors/bike-rock-hill/rock-hill-bikefest


----------



## DonChristie (May 2, 2018)

Bumping this up because it's almost here! Beer, Wine, BMX halfpipe demo and Swapmeet! This bikefest has got it all! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## rollfaster (May 2, 2018)

Sounds like the making of a great event!


----------



## bikemonkey (May 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## DonChristie (May 9, 2018)

Girls on a Velodrome track, ya, we got that! Come on out this Saturday to Bikefest!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2018)

Gotta bail on this one. I have to pick up a mini bike in Florence SC. Make sure you get pics. I'm gonna try to make the one in Sumter at the end of the month though. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (May 11, 2018)

I'll be there! What say the rest of the Hurricane Coasters?


----------



## DonChristie (May 11, 2018)

@jimbo53 - i think there are only 3 HC guys on the cabe. 2/3 are going! Lol. I know Doug (5 bikes), Scott (4 bikes) and myself (5bikes) will be there! 
@Freqman1 - a mini bike? Huh?! Choosing Briggs & Stratton over us? Wha?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> @jimbo53 - i think there are only 3 HC guys on the cabe. 2/3 are going! Lol. I know Doug (5 bikes), Scott (4 bikes) and myself (5bikes) will be there!
> @Freqman1 - a mini bike? Huh?! Choosing Briggs & Stratton over us? Wha?



Recapturing more of my youth. When I was about 10 our dad bought us boys a Huskee Hillclimber mini-bike. I found a nice, original, fully operational one exactly like what we had. Couldn't pass it up--cost less than half of what a Milsco pogo saddle is going for! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (May 11, 2018)

Oh, I do understand that @Freqman1 ! Heres my son on the old racetrack in our California home. Him and I rebuilt it and rode it to hell!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2018)

Any pics?


----------



## DonChristie (May 12, 2018)

Of course! However, the pics are on a memory card and i didnt have it in me to fire up the pc. Great event and alot of bikes. Pics tomorrow


----------



## DonChristie (May 13, 2018)

Bikefest 2018 was an incredible success for Rock Hill, SC and Hurricane coaster! This event was all about the bike and riding it. Thank you everybody who came out and supported this event and Rock Hill for inviting us! What a great day!


----------



## DonChristie (May 13, 2018)

Mos pics...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2018)

Great pics Don! Glad to see HC was well represented. I'll have to put this one on the calendar for next year! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (May 13, 2018)

That’s awesome! Always great to have a strong presence when showing off vintage. Nice job guys!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 14, 2018)

thanks for the pictures ,there great  from bicycle larry


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures Don, looks like a great turnout and a fun event,

Mike


----------

